# I may need help with a mini in need...



## tracerace (Jul 27, 2006)

My friends mini got out the other day and ran back into the woods toward a house that is waaaay off the road. When she found her mare it was near a pen with a little mare with 8 inch hooves




. The man said, "Take her if you want her". My friend has 6 children under 13, and 2 horses so she said just can't. I am not in the position to take her and keep her, but I want to get her out of there and get some proper care if I can.

Does anyone know anybody in NE Indiana (MI,OH) who could help? I could get her out of there and could keep her temporarily, but I am not financially able to commit long term (assuming she has foundered and will need vet attention). I'm wondering if anyone would be able to take her if I just get her out of there? There are no rescues within 1.5 hours from here...but I'll contact them if I don't find any other way.

Any ideas will be appreciated!

My email addrees is scott.hutchins AT mchsi.com


----------



## Frankie (Jul 27, 2006)

What part of IN?

City that is closest?

I am in North/Central, Eastern IN.

I know a few that way, 2 in lower MI.


----------



## tracerace (Jul 27, 2006)

We are in Kendallville...30 minutes north of Fort Wayne (about 10 minutes west of I-69). We're about 35 minutes from the MI boarder.

I'm not 100% posotive I'll be able to get her off the property yet...I asked my friend to go back and ask him again. I wanted to have a plan, just in case he says we can have her.


----------



## Gini (Jul 27, 2006)

Please go back and if he will let you get her off the property.

We will help getting her to a home with care, and vet, farrier.

Just please get her off the property.


----------



## Frankie (Jul 27, 2006)

Are you looking for a permanent home if you get her? A foster home? Tempary?

Not sure.

I do have 2 emails out to friends in MI that are right at an hour away,

I am about 1 1/2 south of there.

Let us know.


----------



## tracerace (Jul 27, 2006)

I can't take her permanently - I just want to get her to a good home. I just talked the other neighbor and she said the owners "don't want her...I don't even know if they're feeding her...she can't walk so I don't know if she's getting water" :no: . That neighbor is very old fashioned and told them they should just shoot the horse since she's suffering (which sadly may be better than starving).

I'm going to read PM's now....

I'm going to do my best to get her out of there. I'll keep you updated.

Tracy


----------



## Frankie (Jul 27, 2006)

Do you have a way to, just go get her? Sounds like that could happen?

Do you have a farrier you can call to be on stand by with her feet being so bad.

Just go get her, if you can keep her a short while, I know the rest can be worked out.


----------



## tracerace (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, getting her will not be a problem - we just need to get permission from the owner to take her. The neighbors are working on it for me as they are all friendly-like with him. I figured that would be better than a stranger coming around...at least for now. So I am awaiting word from them now....


----------



## tracerace (Jul 27, 2006)

Okay - they said we can have her.

I'm arranging pick up now.


----------



## chandab (Jul 27, 2006)

tracerace said:


> Okay - they said we can have her.
> 
> I'm arranging pick up now.


:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Good for you!


----------



## tracerace (Jul 27, 2006)

It may be this evening - or in the morning (schedule clashes).

I'm terrified... :no: . I don't want to do anything to hurt this little girl. From the sounds of it the owners don't even have a clue that there is a problem withher feet. I've never seen 8 inch hooves in real life before...I don't want to cry...I'm nearing that "time" when I cry very easily (PMS)



: so I'mhoping I don't burst into tears.

Please, if someone can take her, contact me. At this point all I can afford to do it get her and feed her (and give her a cushy stall)...I can't afford vet and farrier. I just want her to have a chance.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 27, 2006)

let gini acton or myself know once you get her. we can then asses her and see if we can move her to a foster home etc. thinking good thoughts!


----------



## virginia (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, get her as soon as possible. We will take care of paying for the farrier, vet, whatever she needs. Just let us know. If she can be transported we will find a Foster Home for her or one of us will take her.

Bless You.

Ginny Stp


----------



## tracerace (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's the latest:

She will be here in the morning and spend the weekend here. I ended up arranging for a woman I know with a rescue in Toledo to take her - they'll get her on Monday, and that is where she'll stay as long as she needs to:

http://www.voiceforhorses.org/welcome.htm

Hopefully a few days in a cushy, dry stall will give her some encouragement and strength. We'll arrange for the vet to see her right away and then the farrier if we feel like she won't be able to make the trip the way she is (it will be about a 90 minute trailer ride).

I opted for VFH because it is closer, and because I know that CMHR is really overloaded at the moment...and I felt a little guilty about adding to the burden :no: . Gini was an angel on the phone and had absolutely NO reservations about helping this little girl on...I just read the posts here and realized that now may not be a good time for CMHR to take on a very needy project. There was no other reason other than the concern about the trailer ride, and draining the funds at CMHR.

Thanks so VERY much for leaping to help everyone. I am amazed every time I read a thread like thisone and see how open you all are to take on a potentially expensive rescue. You are all angels.

I will take pictures and update - and you can bookmark Dianas site for updates too.

Thank you very, very much!

Tracy


----------



## MDMminis (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh wow thats awesome i donated my OTTB to Voice For Horses. His name is Classic Kid you'll see him under Horse For Adoption. He was a good boy but he was damaging our barn he smashed my metal gate, sucked wind damaging the stall door. He tried to mount my filly and he was gelded. He was in good shape just we couldn't keep up with the big man.

I trust Voice For Horses, i think there doing a great thing and are saving alot of nice horses. I hope the miniature you rescued finds here forever loving home.



: Best Wishes.


----------



## tracerace (Jul 28, 2006)

I remember Classic Kid! He was georgeos!

But there's been another developement. She is a CMHR pony afterall...and I do believe she is a pony...I can't tell. She's bigger than out 2 mini's but smaller than our small pony (I'm going to guess she's about 40 inches. I'll try to measure her later.

See the update in the "she's here" thread



. She's doing well.


----------



## MDMminis (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks yea he was a very pretty boy and very sweet just to much to handle and feed lol. We hold him dear in our hearts still but we knew it was in his best interest to find a new home.


----------

